

Airbnb, Hipmunk and Socialcam launch SXSW contest: win a private island trip - mjdipietro
http://sxsw.socialcam.com/

======
yurylifshits
Good luck for Socialcam! Just got an email for from them.

But, please, never send mass mail without an unsubscribe link. Never. It is
actually against US law. And its bad user experience. Otherwise, users will
not trust their emails for a beta program of next YC startup.

Legal discussion here: [http://www.worldlawdirect.com/forum/internet-
law/28768-unsub...](http://www.worldlawdirect.com/forum/internet-
law/28768-unsubscribe-link-email-spam-us-law.html)

~~~
justin
Sorry, that was an oversight. Won't happen again.

------
plusbryan
That's some nifty navigation you've got going on there.

~~~
justin
Dustin Curtis made it!

~~~
peregrine
Somehow I could tell. Also, love the jquery scroll to plugin, and the large
images. Nice work!

------
smackfu
Very amused they have a pull quote from Mel Gibson. (If you click through to
the airbnb page for the island.)

------
calbear81
Congrats! I had a blast at the SocialCam launch party. Too bad I can't be at
SXSW, good luck everyone!

------
bretthopper
Great idea and contest page.

Strangely, Airdnb and Hipmunk are only briefly mentioned without even their
logos or links to their sites...

~~~
kn0thing
WE'LL NEVER FORGIVE THEM!!!1!

Just kidding!

What do you think of this in-flight-graphic or designer Shaun Sanders knocked
out? Pretty rad, eh? [http://blog.hipmunk.com/your-guide-to-a-private-island-
vacat...](http://blog.hipmunk.com/your-guide-to-a-private-island-vacation-
hipmu)

I can't get over how pretty Dustin Curtis' landing page is, though.

